# Disable uneccessary XP services ! gain resources !



## anandk (May 25, 2005)

Windows XP starts a number of background services automatically, 
many are unessential and can be disabled or set to start manually 
to improve performance and security. 

The following applies to Home Users; ie who have a stand-alone pc / 
are not conncted to a Network, but may be having an Internet 
Connection.

Please note that this list has been collated and compiled from 
various sources on the net, for ready reference, for those 
who "dont know about it" !             


The following must always be set on AUTOMATIC :

Application Layer Gateway
Automatic Updates
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Cryptographic Services
Com+ Event System
DCOM Server Process Launcher
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Event Log
IPSEC Services
Logical Disk Manager
Network Connections
Plug and Play
Print Spooler
Protected Storage
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)  (NEVER disable this)
Security Center
Security Accounts Manager
Shell Hardware Detection
System Event Notification
System Restore Service
Task Scheduler  (if you dont use Norton or Bootvis, 
                 it can be made into Manual)
Themes
Windows Audio
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing
Windows Management Instrumentation


The following may be DISABLED (or set to MANUAL as reqd) :

Alerter
ASP.NET State Service
Clipbook
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Error Reporting Service
Fast User Switching Compatibility
Help and Support  (Manual)
HID Input Service
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
Indexing Service
Infrared Monitor
Machine Debug Manager
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing
Network DDE
Network DDE DSM
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Performance Logs and Alerts
Portable Media Serial Number Service
QoS RSVP
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager
Remote Registry
Routing and Remote Access
Secondary Logon
Security Center
Smart Card
SSDP Discovery Service
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telnet
Terminal Services
Upload Manager
Uninterruptible Power Supply
Volume Shadow Copy
WebClient
Windows Time
Windows User Mode Driver Framework
Wireless Zero Configuration
WMI Performance Adapter


VISIT    : *mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/OptimizeXP.html 
               *www.tweakguides.com/XPTC.html
*searchwin2000.techtarget.com/tip/1,289483,sid1_gci778742,00.html


----------



## mariner (May 26, 2005)

u can also visit www.blackviper.com for his guides and tutorials.
also i remember dexter posting his tutorials on disabling unnecessary services in the TE forums some time back.


----------



## anandk (Jun 23, 2005)

u can download an excellant e-book on this subject from here. will require adobe reader 6 to read it though.                
*techrepublic.com.com/5138-10877-5747817.html


----------



## anubhav_har (Jun 26, 2005)

good post m


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2005)

*EDITED: TAKEN BACK MY WORDS.*


----------



## vegeta_killer (Jun 28, 2005)

hey navjot what's up man i read 2 of your posts............. i got some questions 4 u

1.how do u got 560 post under your hood!

2.do you know the difference btw tweaks and resources collecting....

3.what u wan 2 do ... become a mod pet or what

truly i will give you -20 points if this site ,be having a point meter like www.antionline.com 

wake up man this time anandk had not given any tweak , it some thing about resources


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 28, 2005)

Any software to do it safely?? Something like resouce manager xp???


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 29, 2005)

Dear vegeta_killer i have nothing against anybody but if we have a dedicated thread for windows xp why not post there. Already we have so many posts and it looks a bit disorganised. So if we have few more sticky dedicated threads then it will be nice.

For if anybody felt bad, I take back my words.

I know diff b/w tweaks and resource collection. I am not interested to become mod and you may see all my previous posts - they are not mere spams but quality posts and genuine.


----------



## anandk (Jul 3, 2005)

there will be guys who keep posting something new with a view to 'share';

and there will be guys who keep saying :
"old one"
"posted in wrong section"
"already knew about it"
"already there, pls do a search b4 posting it !"     
etc.

man we each will do what we gotta do !  

i will keep posting !!!


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Removing Unnecessary Services XP IN DETAILS

Source:*forums.speedguide.net/



Every time WinXP boots, it loads a large number of 'services'. These 

include all kinds of things, such as UPS support, Netmeeting Remote 

desktop sharing, QoS packet scheduler (we'll get into that in the 

networking section), telnet, themes, and a whole lot of very obscure 

stuff. As you can imagine, all these services eat up RAM and cpu 

cycles...so, probably one of the absolute best tweaks you can do 

revolves around removing unnecessary services.

However, now comes the hard part. What services are unnecessary? Well, 

some are very necessary, so you can't just go around arbitrarily 

shutting off services. I will do my utmost to list as many optional 

services as I can, with a description so that you can know what it is 

you're turning off. First, I suppose I should tell you how to turn the 

services off in the first place.

1) Go to the administrative tools.
2) Open the services applet.

That wasn't that hard. You should have a LONG list of services in 

here. These are all the happy puppies that we're going to kill.

What you'll need to do is right-click on the appropriate service, go 

to properties, and then alter the "startup type" to either automatic 

(starts at boot), manual (starts if windows needs it) or disabled 

(never starts). A rule to use here is, if you definetely don't need 

it, disable it. If you don't know for sure, but think you don't need 

it, set it to manual. Also...don't do all the services at once. Tweak 

a couple, then reboot and make sure your computer still functions 

fully. If it doesn't, go turn the services back on. If it does, 

continue on.

If you've ever overclocked a processor or a video card, then you're 

probably familiar with the process. Only small tweaks at a time, then 

test, then some more tweaking. That is the only safe way to overclock 

(or disable system services). You have been warned.

Following is a list of services and their descriptions. If you don't 

need the service, feel free to kill it. Please note that alot of 

programs will install their own services as well. Additionally, most 

services have a description attached to them already, though these 

tend to be less descriptive than they could be.

Alerter Notifies selected users and computers of administrative 

alerts. This is only useful if you're on a large network with many 

users...which most of us are not, at least not at home.

Application Layer Gateway Service Provides support for 3rd party 

protocol plug-ins for Internet Connection Sharing and the Internet. 

This actually provides services for the XP firewall. ONLY DISABLE THIS 

IF YOU ARE NOT RUNNING THE XP FIREWALL.

Application Management Provides software installation services such as 

Assign, Publish, and Remove. This should be set to manual. If you're 

having problems uninstalling/modifying a program's installation, 

reenable this service. 

Background Intelligent Transfer Service Used to transfer asynchronous 

data via http1.1 servers. What this is ACTUALLY used for is to allow 

you to transfer data from WindowsUpdate...and to continue it even 

after a reboot (if the prior transfer wasn't complete). This is 

pointless, so disable it.

ClipBook Support clipbook viewer, which allows pages to be seen by 

remote clipbooks. This is some sort of network copy/paste utility. 

Once more, totally useless.

COM+ System Application This allows COM+ applications to function. 

However, there are decidely few of these, and chances are you don't 

need it. Check "c:\program files\com+ applications" to see if you have 

any apps. If not, disable it. Note that the event viewer will 

complain.

Computer Browser Maintains an up-to-date list of computers on your 

network and supplies the list to programs that request it. This is 

meant primarily for networks, so if you're not on one, disable. If you 

are on a network...well...everything networking related will still 

work with this turned off. Honestly, I see no reason to run it at all, 

unless you have a really large network. In that case, leave it enabled 

on one computer, and disable it on the rest. 

Distributed Link Tracking Client Sends notification of files moving 

between NTFS volumes in a network domain. If you're not in a domain, 

disable this. If you are, but don't run NTFS, disable this.

Distributed Transaction Coordinator Coordinates transactions that are 

distributed across two or more databases, message queues, file 

systems, or other transaction protected resource managers. Very long 

way of saying multiple connections to different places. This won't 

happen in a home user environment, so disable it. 

Error Reporting Service This service will report error messages and 

such back to Microsoft. Personally, I don't want them knowing any more 

about me than they already do. I would definetely recommend disabling 

this.

Fast User Switching Compatibility Unless you use fast user switching, 

this service is pointless. Most people run XP with only one user, for 

instance. Disable it.

Help and Support This service is required to access Microsoft online 

help documents. Since I (and probably you) never use this, it's 

pointless. Disable.

IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service This service allows the XP burn-cd 

feature. By setting this to manual, this service will automatically 

load and UNLOAD itself when needed. If you still have problems burning 

CD's, enable it. No burner at all, disable it.

Indexing Service This service allows the computer to index the 

contents of drives for speedier searches. However, it's an incredible 

resource hog and tends to start and very inopportune times. To get rid 

of this, go to the control panel, add/remove programs, the windows 

setup tab, and remove it from there.

Internet Connection Firewall (ICF) / Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) 

This is basically for if you're using ICS to share out your connection 

to multiple computers. Honestly, buying an actual router is a better 

idea. Disable this unless you use ICS.

IPSEC Services Manages IP security policy and starts the ISAKMP/Oakley 

(IKE) and the ip security driver. What this does is enable IP security 

features. 99% of us don't use this (we just get firewalls) so disable 

it. 

Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service Administrative service for 

disk management requests. This is used to run the Disk Management MMC 

console for dynamic volumes, whatever that means. I would disable it, 

but if you're unable to "manage your disk", then reenable it.

MS Software Shadow Copy Provider This is a service for MS Backup. If 

you don't use it (who does?) then disable it. 
Net Logon This service is used to log in to a domain. If you don't 

have a domain, disable it. If you don't know what a domain is, disable 

it.

NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing This allows remote desktop sharing 

for netmeeting (duh). I don't even use netmeeting, and would 

definetely not share out my desktop. Disable it.

Network DDE Provides network transport and security for dynamic data 

exchange. In simple terms, besides clipbook I have no idea what uses 

this. Disable it unless you use some sort of network DDE programs 

(unlikely).

Network DDE DSDM Manages shared dynamic data exchange and is used by 

network DDE. If you disabled Network DDE, disable this. 

Network Location Awareness (NLA) This is a service that allows the use 

of Internet Connection Sharing (ICS). If you don't use ICS (I highly 

recommend you not use it), then get rid of this service.

NT LM Security Support Provider Provides security to remote procedure 

call (RPC) programs that use transports other than named pipes. This 

is used for message queuing and telnet servers. Useless to most of us.

Performance Logs and Alerts Configures performance logs and alerts. 

This service gathers performance data and logs it. Pretty useless 

unless you're a megadork and enjoy this sort of thing.

Portable Media Serial Number This service retrieves serial numbers 

from portable music devices that you connect to your computer. Why? 

Who knows. Disable it, and if any of your music devices cease to 

function, reenable it.

Print Spooler Loads files to memory for later printing. If you have a 

printer attached to your computer, keep this on. If not, disable it.

Protected Storage Provides protected storage for sensitive data, such 

as private keys, to prevent access by unauthorized services, 

processes, or users. This basically allows autocomplete to work. By 

disabling this service, you won't be able to store passwords, either 

locally, for shares, or for websites, as well as disabling 

autocomplete. Personally, I don't think that's a bad thing.

QoS RSVP Provides network signaling and local traffic control setup 

functionality for QoS-aware programs and control applets. This 

provides traffic control for IPSEC apps that support QOS. This is 

really pointless, just disable it.

Remote Desktop Help Session Manager This manages and controls remote 

assistance, which is a new microsoft toy to allow their techs to 

directly mess with your computer. I fix everything myself (or 

reinstall the O/S if it comes to that), so this is completely and 

totally useless. It's also a potential security hole.

Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator Manages the RPC name service 

database. This appears to be useless. Disable it, and if something 

breaks on your network, set it to manual. 

Remote Registry Service Allows remote registry manipulation. Totally 

and completely useless, and a potential security hole to boot. Disable 

it. 

Removable Storage Manages removable media, drives, and libraries. This 

is meant for removeable hard drives and tape backups. Disable it, but 

if your CD-ROM starts acting funny, set it back to automatic. 

Routing and Remote Access Offers routing services to businesses in LAN 

and WAN environments. Totally useless on home machines. 

Secondary Logon This allows the user to start processes (programs) 

under a different logon, while you're logged on. Personally, all I can 

see here is a possible security hole. Disable it.

Server Provides RPC support and file, print, and named pipe sharing. 

This allows the sharing of files and printers to other computers. If 

you have a home network and share stuff out, leave this enabled. Note 

that this won't affect your ability to connect to another computer's 

shares. 

Smart Card Manages and controls access to a smart card inserted into a 

smart card reader attached to the computer. This one is pretty 

self-explanatory. If you don't have a smart card reader, disable it. 

Smart Card Helper Provides support for legacy smart card readers 

attached to the computer. Once more, totally unnecessary unless you 

have a smart card reader (and a legacy one, in this case).

SSDP Discovery Service This service is used for UPnP devices on a home 

network. This basically boils down to devices that are installed on a 

network as a device on the computer, such as scanners and printers. If 

you don't have any of these (probably not) then disable it. Note, this 

service has NOTHING to do with regular PnP, or scanners/printers 

hooked up via the parallel port, serial port or USB/firewire ports.

System Restore Service This is used to automatically make "restore 

points' so that you can roll back your computer a day, a week, etc. I 

would never use this functionality, but if you do, then leave it 

automatic. If you're like me, kill it. Note that this is a serious 

resource hog. 

Task Scheduler Enables a program to run at a designated time. How many 

of us use this? Not me. Disable it.

TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Enables support for NetBIOS over TCP/IP (NetBT) 

service and NetBIOS name resolution. Basically, unless you have a WINS 

or NETBIOS server on your network, disable this service. 

Telnet Telnet allows another computer to remotely 'telnet' into your 

computer and do things to it. Obviously this is a security hole, and 

not of any real use to the vast majority of us. Disable it.

Themes This service controls the pretty GUI that is XP. By disabling 

this service, you disable all the prettiness (the O/S still functions 

fine), and, in the process, free up RAM. This is personal taste. 

Uninterruptible Power Supply This allows XP to control any UPS you may 

have attached to the computer. I have a UPS, but the software that 

came with it does everything I need it to do...no need for this 

service at all. 

Universal Plug and Play Device Host Like the SSDP discovery service, 

this is for UPnP devices, which you probably have none of. Disable it 

unless you need it.

Volume Shadow Copy Another service for MS Backup. Disable it unless 

you use that program. 

Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) This is used for some cameras and 

scanners. Disable this service, but if your scanner or camera fail to 

work, reenable this device.

Windows Installer This is used by some programs to install themselves 

(program with msi files). I would recommend leaving this service on 

until you've installed all your main programs, then disable it. If you 

run into errors referencing RPC services, try putting the service to 

manual. If all else fails, set it back to automatic. 

Windows Time This allows windows to grab the time from an internet 

server. Personally, I set the time on my computer myself. Disable this 

service to save some RAM and clock cycles. 

Wireless Zero Configuration This service allows wireless networking 

devices to work without you having to do any manual configuration. If 

you don't use a wireless network, disable it.

WMI Performance Adapter No idea what this does. 


Congratulations...that concludes the services tweak portion. Of all 

the tweaks available in this tweak guide, tweaking out the services 

will probably take the longest, but also result in the biggest change 

in performance.


----------



## anandk (Aug 18, 2005)

rajat22 said:
			
		

> Any software to do it safely?? Something like resouce manager xp???



tune-up utilities 2004 does it safely for you. 
www.download.com
(if u can manage try out their latest tune-up utilities 2006. u may to google for it)


----------



## anandk (Jul 30, 2006)

Black Viper's Services Configuration
*www.majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=12


----------

